# Liquidation



## Craigswinton (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey just looking for some advice am a spark and have worked for a company for 2 years and today the company was put into liquidation I have worked loads of overtime over last two weeks and was wondering if any one has advice on claiming wages back and holiday pay as was due this in two weeks time.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Hi, sorry to hear this news, hope you get something else soon.

I worked for a airline that went bust. The liquidators helped us completed a form that was sent away, sorry cant remember who to, but it was a government scheme that paid wages due. We had to complete hours worked etc, holidays, we didn't get overtime in our company!

It takes a while but you do get the money, think it took me 4 months or something.

Have the liquidators spoke to you? It was PWC in our case and they were great answered all my questions.


----------



## Craigswinton (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for your reply dad has told got a letter from the company kpmg who has been announced as administrator so when get home will have a read by sounds of things will be same thing as you recieved. Cheers no to bad might have a few job offers already just have to be careful with money when go to Florida in few weeks.


----------

